# Find me...



## Undecided (11 October 2014)

Looking for a guinea pig cage that is 26cm high max, width and depth are limitless. Or doesn't it exist?


----------



## forever broke (13 October 2014)

http://www.candcguineapigcages.co.uk/

possibly still too tall but are these any good?


----------



## Undecided (13 October 2014)

Still a bit too tall


----------



## *Whinney* (13 October 2014)

This small pet pen is 25cm high. It would make a rectangular run of 96cm wide x 48cm deep x 25cm high and you could always put two together. With a decent piece of lino fitted as a base and few guinea friendly bits and bobs and  it could be cosy. Get some of those carpet inner cardboard tubes from wherever you get the lino and you'll be sorted. 

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small...sided/278253?gclid=CJ6PqsTCqsECFRMatAodHngAiQ


----------



## Undecided (18 October 2014)

Thanks Whinney, I think I get you. Will start rearranging some furniture and see what I can muster up!


----------



## *Whinney* (19 October 2014)

Please post pics of Guinea Manor when you are done


----------



## Undecided (18 November 2014)

*Whinney* said:



			Please post pics of Guinea Manor when you are done 

Click to expand...

 Gladly! *ahem*...how?!?


----------

